# Brindle shepherd mix?



## Ucdcrush

Hi, I am looking to adopt and I spotted this gal at a shelter. They list her as a dutch shepherd mix, although I know sometimes if a dog is brindle that's an easy option. I know dutch shepherds are quite rare..

From this pic, does it look like this girl is a shepherd who would (or might/could) have upright ears? Or if not, any ideas what she could be? I have only seen the pic, but judging from her arm size she looks like she could be a medium size girl..


----------



## Amaruq

I would guess a Dutch Shepherd or Dutch mix.... Head is not as broad as most of the other "Brindles".


----------



## Brightelf

Beauuuutyful girl! Since so many other breeds come in brindle, she could be a GSD crossed with Staffie, Pit Bull, Whippet, greyhound, Boxer, Mastiff, Bulldog, Cairn terrier, etc etc etc.... and just not look the part. She is adorable!!


----------



## sunnygirl272

She's a mix for sure....of cuteness and patootieness!!!


----------



## sprzybyl

> Originally Posted By: Melinda&JayShe's a mix for sure....of cuteness and patootieness!!!


lol with a dash of sweetness for those eyes!


----------



## Ucdcrush

I got her. I believe she could be pure Dutch shepherd. The gal at the shelter said she was turned in because she bit stuff. I've only had her a few hours but I can attest to that. She runs around biting and grabbing everything, nonstop.

I certainly know about Malinois and Dutch Shepherds characteristic energy, if that is indeed what she is. I just hadn't ever seen it first hand. Wow. I am going to have to amp up my daily doggie exercise routine with her.


----------



## Maryn

Oh wow, have fun with her!!! Start redirecting those fangs of fury LOL

I think her ears will stand, they look like they'll pop.


----------



## aubie

Congrats! She's sooo pretty! Have you named her??

Time to get toys...LOTS of toys!


----------



## BowWowMeow

She is absolutely adorable but doesn't look like a pb dutchie to me. It will be easier to tell as she grows.


----------



## Ucdcrush

Here's some video of her and my other dog Riku who has been following her around since she got here. If she is not purebred, hopefully she has something that will mellow her out a bit. She actually looks calm in parts of this video. She's laying by my feet now, finally...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jAzkYrQmbk

A picture


----------



## Kava3

She could have Border Collie in her. There are brindle Borders. She is Very Beautiful.


----------



## KohleePiper

She resembles my shepherd/pit mix Piper


----------



## kelcieeeeee

*anyone know what breed?*









This is my dog Hunter He looks just like this dog, we are unsure what he is... ideas?


----------



## carmspack

love brindle as a colour -- this little guy looks like a mix breed -- look at your video , your older dog is making prey on the pup . Did you see around frame 20-21 the older dog actually grips the pup by the collar and lifts him off the ground?
Watch for that one day when the pup is bigger there may be retaliation .


----------

